# Martin bengal big mistake!



## Quickpin87 (May 12, 2006)

never shot one but dont just jump to a conclusion.. maybe its a bad egg.. maybe take it somewhere and get it looked at.. what about the warranty???


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Razorjack do me this favor before you start bashing Martin which has one of the BEST Customer Service around call 1-800-541-8902 and ask to talk to Jake or Joel C . I am 110% positive they can get your bow in proper working order to your needs. I have never had a bad dealing with Martin . I have been shooting them for 3 yrs now and IMHO Martin is the best Mfg around!


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

*martin bengal*

your bengal must be from a different planet. the one i have draws easier than any bow ive ever drawn prior, is very quiet, and has virtually no hand shock whatsoever. take Elk4me's advice and contact someone at martin.


----------



## Omega (Jul 5, 2004)

Hey razorjack, there are a bunch of people out there that are thrilled with their Bengals. Martin couldn't sell a bow that was as bad as you say. The 2007 Compound Hunting Bow Face Off gave it a "best bang for the buck" rating. (although you might agree with the "bang" part of that.

I don't own a Martin bow, but I'm sure they are great. They've got a loyal following. I hate to see them trashed on the forum when you haven't given them a chance to "make it right".

My .02 worth...


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

I have shot a few Bengals and Cheetal and I have never had one shoot like you have described. Call Martin and I am sure they will take care of it.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

The Bengal from my understanding is a great bow, Now the M-Pro cam is silky smooth. if you have a noisey bow, check the cam timing. I do know if its in tune it will quiet it down.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

hmmm... I love mine and have often thought that I wish I had bought it before spending twice as much on my previous bows for the same quality. Not sure what the problem could be with yours, but I can assure you whatever it is it is not a common one. Maybe it can be looked at under warranty.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

Razorjack what do you want for it? I know Martin will make it right for free They have the best customer srevice out there.


----------



## ShepFL (Aug 28, 2006)

steve hilliard said:


> The Bengal from my understanding is a great bow, Now the M-Pro cam is silky smooth. if you have a noisey bow, check the cam timing. I do know if its in tune it will quiet it down.


Can I retrofit my 2006 Saber with the M-Pro Cam? Just shot one my friend has and I loved it.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

razorjack said:


> from all the hype i heard about this bow i orded one thinking it would be a killer backup bow,boy was i wrong,it has the harshes draw cylce i have ever felt,and loud it sounds like a tin can,also it has so much handshock that i wonder if that modular riser wont come apart,and after a few shots theres camo comming off,this sure isnt what i thought a martin bow would be like,well it will be on ebay asap...................


Razorjack,
it sounds like you have your mind made up so probably the best thing for you to to is sell it and give someone else a chance to enjoy a Bengal. By far the best deal out there for performance of a middle price range bow. 

Your issues sound like you're pulling a ton of weight, how do you have it setup? did you purchase from a dealer or individual? If you want to keep the bow I'm sure between Martin Tech-support and this board we can get you satisfied:wink:

tell us more


----------



## 3-d Ben (Sep 13, 2006)

*Think rationally*

I understand that you are probably disappointed right now and are just venting but Martin will make it right. I have a Slayer X and a Slayer and love both of them. Definitely give Martin the chance to make it right. I assure you that you have probably picked up a bad bow and it happens. But get it checked out and fixed and then make your decision on the Martin Bengal.


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

:behindsof







:moviecorn:


----------



## Rye77 (Feb 4, 2006)

If it's that bad, I'll give ya 20$ for it


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

It sounds like something is out of spec or just flat-out set-up incorrectly. If you are willing to get it right, let us know and we'll help. It sounds like you are rather smoked, but if you want help...it's here.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

ShepFL said:


> Can I retrofit my 2006 Saber with the M-Pro Cam? Just shot one my friend has and I loved it.


I would say you probably can, Martin bows allow you to customize your bows


----------



## deer dude (Feb 10, 2005)

sounds like you got a set up problem somewhere.the ones i shot were hard to lay down because of the way they shot. if i was you i would contact martin as soon as possible.


----------



## spec (Dec 13, 2005)

Bought it sight unseen? Never shot or even drew one back in the shop? No comment from the shop owner?


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*z34*

should have went with the z34 and you could have used it for your main bow and put the old one as a backup


----------



## Finger Freddie (Dec 19, 2003)

you need to send it to me:wink:


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Something is wrong with this picture .Those bows are nothing like you are saying . they are smooth and pretty much shock free ..Martin bows are the best ..and if some thing is wrong they will make it right..


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Harsh draw cycle with the M-Pro 1 cam?  Something has gotta be wrong. Give Joel C a call. Don't give up until someone has looked it over. Good Luck!


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

razorjack said:


> from all the hype i heard about this bow i orded one thinking it would be a killer backup bow,boy was i wrong,it has the harshes draw cylce i have ever felt,and loud it sounds like a tin can,also it has so much handshock that i wonder if that modular riser wont come apart,and after a few shots theres camo comming off,this sure isnt what i thought a martin bow would be like,well it will be on ebay asap...................


That is why I have a Darton and a Mathews!

I thought the same thing about the bengal. The Pse brute for the same money is wwwwaaaaayyyyy better, No hand shock atleast.

good luck


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

Give them a chance before you dance.


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

It definatly sounds like the bow is out of its specs. Like many have suggested contact Martin Archery they have the best customer service in the industry and will correct the issue at hand.


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

razorjack said:


> from all the hype i heard about this bow i orded one thinking it would be a killer backup bow,boy was i wrong,it has the harshes draw cylce i have ever felt,and loud it sounds like a tin can,also it has so much handshock that i wonder if that modular riser wont come apart,and after a few shots theres camo comming off,this sure isnt what i thought a martin bow would be like,well it will be on ebay asap...................


The draw cycle of all the Bengals that I've tried mirrors the smoothness of any of the best single cams out there including the Switchback......my son and brother-in-law both own a Bengal without any sound vibration accessories except for string leaches and the bow is one of the quietest I've ever heard........handshock .....every bit as good as any bow out there at twice the price. You'd be well advised in contacting your dealer first (assuming you bought it new) then Martin who have a fabulous service dept instead of bashing them without giving them a chance. :wink: The Bengal wasn't rated the "best bang for the buck" by accident in the 2007 AT independant bow hunting evaluation


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

razorjack said:


> it has the harshes draw cylce i have ever felt this sure isnt what i thought a martin bow would be like


If it has a harsh draw cycle, its not a Martin. No WAY. Must be something wrong with it. How many times has it been dry fired?


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

razorjack said:


> from all the hype i heard about this bow i orded one thinking it would be a killer backup bow,boy was i wrong,it has the harshes draw cylce i have ever felt,and loud it sounds like a tin can,also it has so much handshock that i wonder if that modular riser wont come apart,and after a few shots theres camo comming off,this sure isnt what i thought a martin bow would be like,well it will be on ebay asap...................


Please provide the eBay item number when you list it.. :becky:


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

Yep I was gonna get one but it just didnt feel right! Got Brute instead and I am as happy as can be!


----------



## Mikegb88 (Aug 17, 2007)

You probably got some PSE or something by mistake. People don't praise the bengal for nothing. Harsh draw cycle? Are you kidding, look at the draw force curve of that bow. I have personally drawn it back and compared to others it is probably one of the easiest. You could have a timing issue, set up wrong, cam lean, messed up yoke lengths, or anything. I would get it check out.


----------



## Segundo (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow, this sounds weird!
I know nothing but good things about Martin bows. I haven't shot Bengal but my wife has Bengal's little sister Leopard and it is unbelievable bow for the price. It sure isn't loud, it's plenty fast, has smooth draw sycle and the finnish is flawless. Only thing my wife (or me either) don't like in the bow is the grip. But nothing that couldn't be solved.


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Comes on, slams a great bow and doesn't come back to talk about it...strange?

I've drawn the Bengal, can't ask for anything smoother adn easier. 

I love my Slayer and waiting on my new Pantera...Oh yeah baby!!

Serge


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Segundo said:


> Wow, this sounds weird!


Yeah, considering the same guy, back in July was talking about how "smooth" the Martin Archery draw is.....


----------



## Enticer (Sep 6, 2005)

I think he is just stirring the pot. I shot a friends Bengal last week and I had to check to make sure the arrow had left the bow, there was virtually no hand shock compared to my old PSE Thunderbolt.


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

In his defense, last year when the Bengal first came out I went and shot one just to see what it was like. My experience was the same. I could not believe how much vibration and kick the bow had when shot. It was also quite loud compared to my Mathews I had at the time. I was totally turned off by that bow and would never have considered buying one it was that bad. I told the shop how bad it was and they were surprised. Found out that the bow some how was way out of spec. Of course I didn't get to shoot that exact bow again after they fixed it because it flew off the shelf. I tried another awhile later and was extremely impressed. I put several dozen arrows through it and a Ross cr334 and they were absolutely identical in feel except for the grip. Super smooth and super quiet at such a great price. The Bengal is a pure winner.


----------



## steelydan (Jun 27, 2005)

Pic said:


> Comes on, slams a great bow and doesn't come back to talk about it...strange?
> 
> I've drawn the Bengal, can't ask for anything smoother adn easier.
> 
> ...




EXACTLY.... someone trying to stir the pot, If I was this upset and had to post it for the WORLD to see... I would be checking up and defending my claim. This guy had nothing better to do before going to bed other than it just shows the HUGE outcry of MARTINS EXCELLENT CUSTOMER SERVICE AND FOLLOWING. M4L


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

If you need anything call me directly at the Martin plant at 800-541-8902

-Joel


----------



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

steelydan said:


> EXACTLY.... someone trying to stir the pot, If I was this upset and had to post it for the WORLD to see... I would be checking up and defending my claim. This guy had nothing better to do before going to bed other than it just shows the HUGE outcry of MARTINS EXCELLENT CUSTOMER SERVICE AND FOLLOWING. M4L



Actually he was on today, and did own at least one other Martin. But I agree, if he wanted help, he didn't go about it the right way.


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

*I agree*



steelydan said:


> EXACTLY.... someone trying to stir the pot, If I was this upset and had to post it for the WORLD to see... I would be checking up and defending my claim. This guy had nothing better to do before going to bed other than it just shows the HUGE outcry of MARTINS EXCELLENT CUSTOMER SERVICE AND FOLLOWING. M4L


He sure went about it wrong


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

the bengal and the pantera have a really smooth draw cycle. But I experienced alot! of hand shock when shooting the bengal. I heard they changed it, how I don't know. For the money it's a good bow.

But so is the Bear Instinct.


----------



## PSEloyal (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey man let martin help you get it right you have a great bow just needs to be set up right or what ever wrong fixed dont sell it before you really know how its suppose to shoot


----------



## Soilarch (Apr 15, 2007)

All I know is that the Slayer and Bengal both drew silk-smooth and without handshock at the store I tried them at. When my bengal comes in, it'll be the same way before it leaves the store.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

if its that bad i will give u 20 bucks for it and i will get it fixed


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

If he was on today then why didnt he reply to this thread? I think that he was just here talking :bartstush: to stir the pot. Probably never shot a bengal. If he has other Martin bows then why didnt he contack Martin? They will fix it.


----------



## PlushHunter (Aug 4, 2004)

im moving to a mathews drenalin but my favorite bow ive ever shot is my martin slayer crackerized and will be my bow for mule deer and elk every year when i make my trip back home


----------



## danceswithbow (Apr 7, 2004)

I have a bengal among others, the M pro cam is smooth as silk, extremely accurate for it's price range. Like others have said, call Martin.


----------



## razorjack (Feb 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

razorjack said:


> ttt


Did ya call yet or are you just complaining?


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

razorjack said:


> ttt


Great response! Why rip Martin and then hide? Have an agenda do you???


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

razorjack said:


> ttt





Joel C said:


> If you need anything call me directly at the Martin plant at 800-541-8902
> 
> -Joel


I see you bumped the thread this morning. Well, have you contacted Joel yet, HMMMMMMMM????  Or are you just :set1_pot:??


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

razorjack said:


> ttt


Good reply to this thread....NOT!

Let us know what your doing about this, rather than just come on here and whine and TTT anbd not bring to the table you actions to remedy your problem.

Serge


----------



## ESMO-Joe (Oct 18, 2004)

razorjack said:


> ttt


Is that for Tiny, Temper, Tantrum?
Why bash it and bump it if your not going to talk about it?


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

razorjack said:


> ttt


Rather than bump this to the top wouldn't it be easier just to give us a call...everyone else seems pretty happy with the product and the customer support. Do you need help or not?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Joel C said:


> Rather than bump this to the top wouldn't it be easier just to give us a call...everyone else seems pretty happy with the product and the customer support. Do you need help or not?



Joel, he needs help alright. 

I think you've went out of your way to try to help this gentleman. I think everyone can see whats going on here. Just another senseless dish aimed solely at brand bashing for no good reason. :thumbs_do

:sad:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Slippy Field said:


> I think everyone can see whats going on here. Just another senseless dish aimed solely at brand bashing for no good reason. :thumbs_do
> 
> :sad:


If that's the case, what a shame. :sad: Plenty of people here to help. Bashing helps *NOBODY*!


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

razorjack said:


> ttt




This Post shows that he doesn't care to be helped. I think it is just to get people fired up. 

Sounds to me like a bad customer, not a bad bow...


----------



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

I agree with the others. This guy is just stirring the pot, and not really looking for answers or help.

I don't shoot a Martin, but can't say one negative thing about them. Their support staff and customer service is always willing to help, and that should speak volumes by itself.

This thread should be locked!


----------



## B Squared (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow is all I can say. He definitely should have contacted Joel. They would have done everything they could to make his bow right, or replace it. I know this from when I had problems with my bow. I agree this thread needs to be locked, because it is obvious he has no intentions on getting the problems fixed, he just is trying to bash a company that will do anything in their power to make a customer happy.


----------



## Gunfighter45 (Apr 12, 2007)

I Love My Martin! I Just ran into a bad "Matthews", but i will not call all of them bad........... It was something that should not have been bad on a Matthews tho! I think you need to bring it to a bow shop or call Martin!!!!


----------



## MartinManiac (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a Bengal and a Sabre and neither of mine has a ruff draw and as far as shock there is none. This is either a bad apple or someone missed something at the factory. Did you get it new or used? Martin has awesum customer service I'll bet they can make it right. Good luck either way.


----------



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

Ok everyone....I think that he is just pulling our chain here.

If you notice, he has only given us the one message...the first one!!
Then he did a TTT to keep it going. If there REALLY was a problem there would have been more comments from him to the conversation!!

We all know that there is no manufacturer that is better than Martin for customer service and if he really had a problem it would have been fixed by now.

Take care all !!!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

SEC said:


> Ok everyone....I think that he is just pulling our chain here.



Seems to me that this guy wants to fight JoelC? Anyone else seeing it that way? :noidea:


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

I think he wants you to check his background:tongue:


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

ESMO-Joe said:


> Is that for Tiny, Temper, Tantrum?
> Why bash it and bump it if your not going to talk about it?


:chortle:


----------



## Ganderson (Aug 24, 2006)

I had a Bengal for a year and though I was not happy with it and sold it, my dissatisfaction was definitely NOT with it's draw cycle, noise, or hand-shock. As a matter of fact I would say these are the three areas where this bow shines.


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

nebling said:


> I agree with the others. This guy is just stirring the pot, and not really looking for answers or help.
> 
> I don't shoot a Martin, but can't say one negative thing about them. Their support staff and customer service is always willing to help, and that should speak volumes by itself.
> 
> This thread should be locked!


I agree with Neb......LOCK THIS TRAVESTY UP!!! The guy bumped only to continue the stir  Maybe a little vacation is in order for Mr. Stir :ban:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Slippy Field said:


> Seems to me that this guy wants to fight JoelC? Anyone else seeing it that way? :noidea:



Bump....


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

Slippy Field said:


> Seems to me that this guy wants to fight JoelC? Anyone else seeing it that way? :noidea:




JoelC vs. razorjack coming Friday September 21st on Spike TV. UFC match!!!


----------



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

frankchugga said:


> I agree with Neb......LOCK THIS TRAVESTY UP!!! The guy bumped only to continue the stir  Maybe a little vacation is in order for Mr. Stir :ban:



Yep, do us all a favor!!! This is in NO WAY, archers helping archers!

I'm sure JoelC and the Martin tried, or would have tried to do anything in their power to help this guy, but he must not have really wanted any.

Give him a vacation to think about it!:wink:

:ban::ban::ban:[


----------



## d91 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just bought one on Friday. I've shot it maybe 200 times. I love it. I can't believe that I only payed 399 for it. I chose it over the Pantera and a couple of Bowtech's one of which was on super-sale. The bow feels great. It is wonderfully quiet. Just a slight tingle on the fingertips when shooting. I anticipate that limbsavers will take it all away. I am thoroughly impressed with the bow and signed up on AT just to be able to say so!


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

That is just remarkable. To bash a bow, never respond to people that would like to try and help you and then bump it to the top. You have just displayed your true colors to everyone.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

frankchugga said:


> I agree with Neb......LOCK THIS TRAVESTY UP!!! The guy bumped only to continue the stir  Maybe a little vacation is in order for Mr. Stir :ban:


That's the easy way out Frank...I'll let this one ride for now. If there was truly a problem I would think that he would have made contact or at least given an explanation by now. Leaving this thread intact will show others the positives of the bow and the willingness of the kind users of AT to help out...even when help isn't needed. :wink:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Joel C said:


> I'll let this one ride for now.


*FIGHT!!!!!*


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

razorjack said:


> ttt


Strother? Is that you????????   


Posted a lot of harsh stuff without backing it up............. The MO is the same...........:wink:


----------



## shaun.hanson (Sep 4, 2007)

*Bengal...you sure?*

Let me say this, I just purchased a Martin Bengal and after switching from High Country to Martin let me tell you how much I love this bow! It is much quieter and much faster than my High Country. Sorry to hear if you have had problems but call customer service before you sink your own ship!


----------



## razorjack (Feb 27, 2006)

*Ok,ok,*

I thought this was a evaluation thread ,if i wanted to ask for help i would have and posted in another forum not this one....but i see i opened a can of worms so mods if you want to delete this thread go ahead,i sent the bow down the road and i guess ill stick with my PSE.....thanks for all the helpful posts..........:darkbeer:


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

razorjack said:


> I thought this was a evaluation thread ,if i wanted to ask for help i would have and posted in another forum not this one....but i see i opened a can of worms so mods if you want to delete this thread go ahead,i sent the bow down the road and i guess ill stick with my PSE.....thanks for all the helpful posts..........:darkbeer:


Your post was anything but an evaluation and you know it...it looks like the best option may be to send you down the road as well. :darkbeer:

On the road again
Just can't wait to get on the road again
The life I love is makin' music with my friends
And I can't wait to get on the road again
On the road again
Goin' places that I've never been
Seein' things that I may never see again,
And I can't wait to get on the road again.

On the road again
Like a band of gypsies we go down the highway
We're the best of friends
Insisting that the world be turnin' our way
And our way
Is on the road again
Just can't wait to get on the road again
The life I love is makin' music with my friends
And I can't wait to get on the road again

On the road again
Like a band of gypsies we go down the highway
We're the best of friends
Insisting that the world be turnin' our way
And our way
Is on the road again

Just can't wait to get on the road again
The life I love is makin' music with my friends
And I can't wait to get on the road again
And I can't wait to get on the road again


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

Yep like I thought He was just trying to stir the pot. He will stick to his pse I guess that is where he got the idea that there is no customer service with bows. I still dont think he ever shot a bengal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SoWeGA Hunter (Aug 6, 2006)

That was hardly an evaluation. Nothing more than useless bashing. If there was truly a problem, you should have contacted the manufacturer and gotten the problem solved. Martin has an excellent reputation for customer service, and, as you can see, was offering to help.

It's clear you have an agenda and nothing useful to say.


----------



## doublelunginem (Mar 20, 2007)

He never bought nor even shot a Bengal.....I havent either, but my cousin shoots a Slayer and LOVES it. I can't imagine any of the major players putting out a bow that doesnt shoot great!!!


----------



## henman (Dec 26, 2005)

Anyone remotely interested in a Bengal should read this thread. Seems like an extremely favorable opinion of this bow and the Martin company.


----------



## beardcollector (Oct 19, 2006)

Joel C said:


> Your post was anything but an evaluation and you know it...it looks like the best option may be to send you down the road as well. :darkbeer:
> 
> I agree with Joel on this...there is no place for this kinda junk on here....and coming from someone with a Sanjaya avatar.........hell that's enough to ban someone on it's own accord....


----------



## huntaholic (Sep 9, 2004)

I like popcorn...........

Lots uf fluffy popcorn.......

(That's what I felt like reading this post!!)



C'mon dude, the very LEAST you could have done is actually post what the bow was like, how it appeared, how it was set up, who set it up, etc......

Instead you put an opinion up here bashing the very company that hosts this site, not to mention makes some of the best products on the PLANET, then crawfish out on it.....

I haven't been on in a while, but there are TONS of GREAT people on here who are more than willing to help out, even if it means driving out in person to show someone a thing or two about what's up with their equipment..........


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

Mikegb88 said:


> You probably got some PSE or something by mistake. People don't praise the bengal for nothing. Harsh draw cycle? Are you kidding, look at the draw force curve of that bow. I have personally drawn it back and compared to others it is probably one of the easiest. You could have a timing issue, set up wrong, cam lean, messed up yoke lengths, or anything. I would get it check out.


Got PSE by mistake ? And someone trying to trash PSE with with a Gander Mountain avatar. Let me guess... you bought one of those new Gander bows: LOLOLOL :zip:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

djkillaz said:


> Got PSE by mistake ? And someone trying to trash PSE with with a Gander Mountain avatar. Let me guess... you bought one of those new Gander bows: LOLOLOL :zip:


and this has to do with wat in this post back to the topic
and as for this guy he is a major potstirrer and should be banned just for haveing the sanjaya avatar


----------



## ogles615 (Mar 9, 2004)

I spent about an hour yesterday afternoon sighting in my neighbor's new Mathews Drenalin. I shot it several times and I still like the Bengal better. I was thinking about ordering a new Drenalin around tax time, but I still think I'd rather have the Bengal when comparing the two head to head.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

i almost traded up a mathews for one of the first bengal that came inot our local pro shop. it was a sample bow and i was about 2 days away from buying it and i ended up finding a hoyt ultraelite that i decided to go with and use my trykon xl at the time for my hunting bow. the bengal is an awesome shooting bow whether money is a determining factor or not. this guy is just trying to pick a fight.


----------



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

I find it interesting that he's lurking in his own thread!?!?


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

sneak you were looking at a bengal for a target bow? Dude why go with a s4


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

yea razorjack why you lurking what you got nothing to say other than ttt how weak. Was that the bengal that you traded for? you got any thing to say or you just talking bs?


----------



## razorjack (Feb 27, 2006)

*iam rid of it!*

i got rid of it,i no longer own it,,,its gone...........:darkbeer:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

razorjack said:


> i sent the bow down the road...






razorjack said:


> i got rid of it,i no longer own it,,,its gone...........:darkbeer:




So do you still have the bow?:noidea:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

*did you even have one\???*

did you even have it to begin with???
if this was a true "story" i am sure you would of called or took it back to get it fixed right i dont know of anyone who would of not tried to get it fixed right...gessh and it would of been nice to see pictures of this"mistake".....some evaluation:thumbs_do


----------



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

*C'mon down, Who's the next contestant here at the...*

*....First Annual razorjack Punting Championships!?!* :chortle:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

lol sorry i just kept seeing this darn thread and couldnt keep my mouth shut any more....:wink::moviecorn


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> lol sorry i just kept seeing this darn thread and couldnt keep my mouth shut any more....:wink::moviecorn


I have to agree with you PAOutdoorwoman, this thread is hilarious. The TTT part was priceless!

But, it has been my experience that an AT'er can not say anything negative about Martin on AT. Brand bashing of any other bow manufacturer is always open season. I guess when you own/sponsor a website you got it like that. Go figure!


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

*lol*

lol well i am not a "brand snob" if it shoots good then it shoots good lol if not fix it or try to at least....dont whine about it gesh lol


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

I have to agree with you girly!!! Good luck in the contest! 

Laurie


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

laurie6805 said:


> I have to agree with you girly!!! Good luck in the contest!
> 
> Laurie


lol you also!!! cant wait till the 29 th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

laurie6805 said:


> I have to agree with you PAOutdoorwoman, this thread is hilarious. The TTT part was priceless!
> 
> But, it has been my experience that an AT'er can not say anything negative about Martin on AT. Brand bashing of any other bow manufacturer is always open season. I guess when you own/sponsor a website you got it like that. Go figure!


I'd have to disagree, folks can, and, will bash any bow manufacturer...be it a Martin, or, another brand...

I don't mind it when I hear someone bashing my Martin, because, I'm confidant in;
*A-* the bow itself
*B-* the company that produces my bow, Martin Archery...
In fact, I had a limb pocket develop a crack a while back, and, instead of starting a "Bash" Martin thread...I started a "Does this look like a problem" thread, being fairly new to archery...
Next thing I know, within the week there were new limb pockets at the shop ready to fix my Shadowcat, which I bought here in the Free Classifieds by the way!
Go ahead and bash my bow, LOL...:chortle:



Joel C said:


> Rather than bump this to the top wouldn't it be easier just to give us a call...everyone else seems pretty happy with the product and the customer support. Do you need help or not?


As witnessed numerous times here at AT, Martin Archery has/will step up to the plate to resolve an issue, and, maintain a great customer service reputation. Period. 
Reputations are earned, not given...

....Now, we return you to the *"First Annual razorjack Punting Championships" * :chortle:


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

Where was " All the Hype" comming from.I read several posts on this bow....and than i read several more with the complaints your making.Good luck.


----------



## oregonelkhunter (Mar 1, 2005)

Slippy Field said:


> Seems to me that this guy wants to fight JoelC? Anyone else seeing it that way? :noidea:


Kinda hard to fight when he won't even come out....... This is really weak. Come on and slam an excellent product and company and not have the balls to admit he was blowin smoke after he had plenty of offers to help....
But I guess it would be hard to accept anyones help when there is no problem.


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

razorjack said:


> i got rid of it,i no longer own it,,,its gone...........:darkbeer:


Now I understand why he started this thread...looked in the mirror finally after all these years, sang a real bad short song, and then signed on to AT


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

laurie6805 said:


> I have to agree with you PAOutdoorwoman, this thread is hilarious. The TTT part was priceless!
> 
> But, it has been my experience that an AT'er can not say anything negative about Martin on AT. Brand bashing of any other bow manufacturer is always open season. I guess when you own/sponsor a website you got it like that. Go figure!


I am glad you bring this up Laurie...you have had nothing but a chip on your shoulder and a bone to pick with Martin since the day you showed up here...Do you have an agenda? Do you think on any other website connected with any other company that a thread with a title such as this would stand? Not once has Martin ever pulled a thread that bashes their product. 

I'd like to make a toast to 'conspiracy theories' and paranoia...here's to you Laurie :darkbeer:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Joel C said:


> I am glad you bring this up Laurie...you have had nothing but a chip on your shoulder and a bone to pick with Martin since the day you showed up here...Do you have an agenda?


Quick picking on girls JoelC. 

:bs:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Joel C said:


> I am glad you bring this up Laurie...you have had nothing but a chip on your shoulder and a bone to pick with Martin since the day you showed up here...Do you have an agenda? Do you think on any other website connected with any other company that a thread with a title such as this would stand? Not once has Martin ever pulled a thread that bashes their product.
> 
> I'd like to make a toast to 'conspiracy theories' and paranoia...here's to you Laurie :darkbeer:


Joel I would have to agree that the site tolerates Martin bashing more so than other brands. Other blatant brand bashing threads get pulled; whereas, Martin bashing goes for the long haul.
However keep in mind, some people like to always be the victim.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

laurie6805 said:


> I have to agree with you PAOutdoorwoman, this thread is hilarious. The TTT part was priceless!
> 
> But, it has been my experience that an AT'er can not say anything negative about Martin on AT. Brand bashing of any other bow manufacturer is always open season. I guess when you own/sponsor a website you got it like that. Go figure!




Glad to see you're back and found a Martin thread to pound the own/sponsor issue.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Joel C said:


> I am glad you bring this up Laurie...you have had nothing but a chip on your shoulder and a bone to pick with Martin since the day you showed up here...Do you have an agenda? Do you think on any other website connected with any other company that a thread with a title such as this would stand? Not once has Martin ever pulled a thread that bashes their product.
> 
> I'd like to make a toast to 'conspiracy theories' and paranoia...here's to you Laurie :darkbeer:


Joel, you know that just because someone is paranoid, it does not mean the world is not against or after them.. :spy:


And, if you would post a Martin girl picture, that would really get some response from Laurie.. :wink:


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

JawsDad said:


> Joel, you know that just because someone is paranoid, it does not mean the world is not against or after them.. :spy:
> 
> 
> And, if you would post a Martin girl picture, that would really get some response from Laurie.. :wink:


:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Joel C,
If you need volunteers to help apply camo paint, keep me in mind...:tongue: :wink:


----------



## Jeff Cannon (Feb 3, 2006)

Dang you Martin guys are brutal. I have owned a Bengal and they are not that great by any means. Lots of vibration, very cheap strings, 2 piece riser, cheap rubber grip, poor dip job, and the one I owned had a ton of cam lean.

Its made to be a cheap hunting bow and that is exactly what it is. Cheaply made, cheaply sold so its not going to shoot like a $700 bow. From all the Martins I have shot I can't believe there are so many followers on this sight. They must pay out lots of money in sponserships!!


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Jeff Cannon said:


> Dang you Martin guys are brutal. I have owned a Bengal and they are not that great by any means. Lots of vibration, very cheap strings, 2 piece riser, cheap rubber grip, poor dip job, and the one I owned had a ton of cam lean.
> 
> Its made to be a cheap hunting bow and that is exactly what it is. Cheaply made, cheaply sold so its not going to shoot like a $700 bow. From all the Martins I have shot I can't believe there are so many followers on this sight. They must pay out lots of money in sponserships!!


So did you attempt to get the bow tuned properly or did you 'send it down the road' like razorjack? In no way was anyone here brutal...nearly everyone offered to help...even those that don't shoot a Martin bow. This guy was obviosly a troll looking to stir the pot...not one part of his 'evaluation' was in the least bit credible.


----------



## Jeff Cannon (Feb 3, 2006)

Joel C said:


> So did you attempt to get the bow tuned properly or did you 'send it down the road' like razorjack? In no way was anyone here brutal...nearly everyone offered to help...even those that don't shoot a Martin bow. This guy was obviosly a troll looking to stir the pot...not one part of his 'evaluation' was in the least bit credible.


I took it to a Martin dealer and he said it was "Normal" so I did end up selling it. There is nothing wrong with the bow for $250, just don't expect it to shoot, perform, or have the quality of a top of the line bow.

Some of the pro series Martins are a different story. The S4 and some of the other pro series are right there at the top. The Bengal is a great bow for someone who only shoots the week before hunting season and then puts it up right after season. I just want something smoother and more enjoyable to shoot.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Jeff Cannon said:


> Dang you Martin guys are brutal. I have owned a Bengal and they are not that great by any means. Lots of vibration, very cheap strings, 2 piece riser, cheap rubber grip, poor dip job, and the one I owned had a ton of cam lean.
> 
> Its made to be a cheap hunting bow and that is exactly what it is. Cheaply made, cheaply sold so its not going to shoot like a $700 bow. From all the Martins I have shot I can't believe there are so many followers on this sight. They must pay out lots of money in sponserships!!


Not so. I've got the Pantera, a small step up from the Bengal, and it shoots as good as any $700 bow I've taken in the woods. If you think paying the extra dollars makes a bow that much better, go right ahead. Personally, I'll take the savings and use it on something else.


----------



## Jeff Cannon (Feb 3, 2006)

mdbowhunter said:


> Not so. I've got the Pantera, a small step up from the Bengal, and it shoots as good as any $700 bow I've taken in the woods. If you think paying the extra dollars makes a bow that much better, go right ahead. Personally, I'll take the savings and use it on something else.


Sorry I have shot it as well and it is a small improvement over the Bengal but its still not even close. Great bow, FOR THE MONEY. Poor bow, OVERALL.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Jeff Cannon said:


> Dang you Martin guys are brutal. I have owned a Bengal and they are not that great by any means. From all the Martins I have shot I can't believe there are so many followers on this sight. They must pay out lots of money in sponserships!!


I don't think anyone is saying that overall a Bengal is better than a $700 Mathews or Hoyt, but its a working man's bow that is affordable to the working man. i.e. broke people like me. No one is trying to say its as great as the Slayer or some of Martins high end bows.

I have only one beef with Martin, but other than that they keep their customers happy, despite rumors that if you say anything negative about them on archery talk, they show up at your door step and beat you into submission. 

I don't think JoelC has a problem with someone getting on here and saying anything negative about their product, its when JoelC/Martin tries to make things right, but the whiner ignores the offers and keeps whining, it makes the whiner appear to have another agenda other than being happy with their bow of choice.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Jeff Cannon said:


> I took it to a Martin dealer and he said it was "Normal" so I did end up selling it. There is nothing wrong with the bow for $250, just don't expect it to shoot, perform, or have the quality of a top of the line bow.
> 
> Some of the pro series Martins are a different story. The S4 and some of the other pro series are right there at the top. The Bengal is a great bow for someone who only shoots the week before hunting season and then puts it up right after season. I just want something smoother and more enjoyable to shoot.


It sounds like you may be confused...The Bengal does not sell for $250...are you possibly thinking of the Jaguar?

If a dealer told you that was normal he was not doing you any favors as anything you described is definitely not normal on any Martin bow. I am sorry you had a less than satisfactory experience with the dealer or any Martin product. If you ever give us another chance and need any advice feel free to call me here at the plant anytime. 1-800-541-8902


----------



## Jeff Cannon (Feb 3, 2006)

Slippy Field said:


> I don't think anyone is saying that overall a Bengal is better than a $700 Mathews or Hoyt, but its a working man's bow that is affordable to the working man. i.e. broke people like me. No one is trying to say its as great as the Slayer or some of Martins high end bows.
> 
> I have only one beef with Martin, but other than that they keep their customers happy, despite rumors that if you say anything negative about them on archery talk, they show up at your door step and beat you into submission.
> 
> I don't think JoelC has a problem with someone getting on here and saying anything negative about their product, its when JoelC/Martin tries to make things right, but the whiner ignores the offers and keeps whining, it makes the whiner appear to have another agenda other than being happy with their bow of choice.


That is exacly what I said. I think some people buy the Bengal for $350 or whatever they cost and expect it to shoot like a bow they would pay $700-$800 for. 

Martin has the best customer service around and I think that is what keeps most people shooting their bows. They do make some nice bows as well (S4, Slayer).


----------



## Jeff Cannon (Feb 3, 2006)

Joel C said:


> It sounds like you may be confused...The Bengal does not sell for $250...are you possibly thinking of the Jaguar?
> 
> If a dealer told you that was normal he was not doing you any favors as anything you described is definitely not normal on any Martin bow. I am sorry you had a less than satisfactory experience with the dealer or any Martin product. If you ever give us another chance and need any advice feel free to call me here at the plant anytime. 1-800-541-8902


I picked it up in the classifieds new in the box for $250 to try out and possible for a friend. Not sure exactly how much they are new from a dealer but I know it is between $350-$400.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Jeff Cannon said:


> I picked it up in the classifieds new in the box for $250 to try out and possible for a friend. Not sure how much they are new from a dealer but I know it is under $400.


At that price it doesn't sound like a new bow. Regardless of the price you paid it sounds like your dealer did not offer to help in any way other than to convince you to sell the bow and buy another...so...did you buy the new bow from him?


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Jeff Cannon said:


> Sorry I have shot it as well and it is a small improvement over the Bengal but its still not even close. Great bow, FOR THE MONEY. Poor bow, OVERALL.


The fit, finish and accuracy of my 2007 Pantera is equivalent to the 2006 Bowtech Tribute I owned last year. With arrow slapping grouping at 30 yards, I can't tell the difference, except in my wallet. :wink:


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

The Bengal continues to win "Best Bang for the Buck" award in most bow face-offs. That doesn't happen by accident. Some folks just plain don't like one bow or another, Mathews, Bowtech, and Hoyt included. Just because you didn't care for the Bengal doesn't mean hordes of other archers feel the same way. 

Overall quality poor??? You're high!!

Bet there are a pile of archers here on AT that could tear most shooters in 1/2 with that bow! Straight up...she is a damn fine machine!!


----------



## Jeff Cannon (Feb 3, 2006)

Joel C said:


> Regardless of the price you paid it sounds like your dealer did not offer to help in any way other than to convince you to sell the bow and buy another...so...did you buy the new bow from him?


No I did not buy a bow from him and he did not try to convince me to sell it. He just said that some cam lean with these were normal and there was nothing he could do to fix it.

I did contact someone at Martin about it before I sold it and since I was not the orginal owner they would not send me another cam, limb, or axle to try to see if that would fix it. I understand that because that is a risk you take when you don't buy a bow from a dealer.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Jeff Cannon said:


> No I did not buy a bow from him and he did not try to convince me to sell it. He just said that some cam lean with these were normal and there was nothing he could do to fix it.
> 
> I did contact someone at Martin about it before I sold it and since I was not the orginal owner they would not send me another cam, limb, or axle to try to see if that would fix it. I understand that because that is a risk you take when you don't buy a bow from a dealer.


Sorry to hear that...I would have sent out any parts you needed to fix the bow.


----------



## vpier (Jul 30, 2004)

Jeff Cannon said:


> Dang you Martin guys are brutal. I have owned a Bengal and they are not that great by any means. Lots of vibration, very cheap strings, 2 piece riser, cheap rubber grip, poor dip job, and the one I owned had a ton of cam lean.
> 
> Its made to be a cheap hunting bow and that is exactly what it is. Cheaply made, cheaply sold so its not going to shoot like a $700 bow. From all the Martins I have shot I can't believe there are so many followers on this sight. They must pay out lots of money in sponserships!!


I beg to differ. On the average I buy 2-3 bows a year and its usually the most expensive bows the top two manufactures make. The Colorado guys on AT who know me can attest to that. Last year I purchased a Bengal due to a recommendation from a friend(Bobmuley). So I did just for curiosity. I chose to hunt with the Bengal and sold my Trykon. This year I'm still up in the air between my Drenalin and the Bengal.


----------



## Jeff Cannon (Feb 3, 2006)

Joel C said:


> Sorry to hear that...I would have sent out any parts you needed to fix the bow.


Easy to say that now but that was not my experience. No harm done though, I know you do lots for your customers and have heard many things you have done to help people out. Can't wait to see what Martin has out in 08.


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

Joel C said:


> :wink:


Joel - When are you guys going to get done taking all those pictures of models with my bow? I would really like to be shooting my Hatfield now so I can be profecient with it by the early bow season. Hint ...Hint...:wink:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Jeff Cannon said:


> Sorry I have shot it as well and it is a small improvement over the Bengal but its still not even close. Great bow, FOR THE MONEY. Poor bow, OVERALL.


Jeff-->As always opinions about various bows differs amongst various shooters. Different people like different things, but I'll shoot you for pink slips...my Slayer...your Drenalin.:evil5:


----------



## Jeff Cannon (Feb 3, 2006)

Doc said:


> Jeff-->As always opinions about various bows differs amongst various shooters. Different people like different things, but I'll shoot you for pink slips...my Slayer...your Drenalin.:evil5:


I bet you would like to have my Drenalin so you could send that Slayer back!!!! LOL

Just kidding, I have nothing against the Slayer. They are a very nice top end bow.

How about you just make me a avatar if I win and you can keep that Slayer?


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Jeff Cannon said:


> I took it to a Martin dealer and he said it was "Normal" so I did end up selling it. There is nothing wrong with the bow for $250, just don't expect it to shoot, perform, or have the quality of a top of the line bow.
> 
> Some of the pro series Martins are a different story. The S4 and some of the other pro series are right there at the top. The Bengal is a great bow for someone who only shoots the week before hunting season and then puts it up right after season. I just want something smoother and more enjoyable to shoot.




That's part of the problem around here.. Not sure which shop you took it to, but there isn't a shop in this area that deals with Martin very well.. Most would rather bash and push another line.



BTW, how did I not know you had a Martin, and how did I not end up with it when you sold it.. :tongue:


----------



## bhorschel (Oct 25, 2006)

someone posted all the negatives but what about the good things. Like laminated limbs, The best limb pocket design available imo, steel barrel nuts for the limb bolts (instead of just in the aluminum riser), ball bearings in both cams. When I pick up a bow I look at the quality and the way its put together and in that aspect you can't touch a martin. I have a bengal, my father has a mathews and my brother has a bowtech. Both of them wish they had not spent the money on there bows after they shot mine. Everyone thinks that because they spend more on something it means its better. thats justno so in some cases. The switchback xt is 700 bucks and they're notorious for the cam shredding the serving. Bowtech has limb and camlean issues. Does this affect all there bows, no. But don't think for a second that there is a perfect bow out there. There is no such thing. If you had a bengal that was noisy and had a harsh draw there was something wrong with it. On the 2007 bow eval the bengel had the absolute smoothest draw curve with ross in close second. Let me give you another example my dad had a mathew fx before his switchback. He shoot the fx better than the swithback, is the fx a better bow? no, but apparently its a better fit for my dad. So if you don't like the bengal thats fine I doesn't make it a bad bow. Find something that makes you happy and that you shoot well and quit whining. If shooting a 700 dollar bow gives you more confidence in your equipment, be my guest.


----------



## Jeff Cannon (Feb 3, 2006)

JawsDad said:


> That's part of the problem around here.. Not sure which shop you took it to, but there isn't a shop in this area that deals with Martin very well.. Most would rather bash and push another line.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, how did I not know you had a Martin, and how did I not end up with it when you sold it.. :tongue:


You know which shop I took it to. I wouldn't say it was a good one by any means. It was about 6 months ago when I had it.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Before everyone buries Jeff. I have to say he's an up front guy. Not a basher. I think Jeff has had pretty much every bow line out there at one point or another. 

I've seen a couple of his bows that he's had trouble with (don't remember seeing or hearing about the Bengal). He would not make these comments to stir the pot. 


At least not while he has my arrow saw.. :becky:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Jeff Cannon said:


> You know which shop I took it to. I wouldn't say it was a good one by any means.


Am I correct in assuming it was not one in OKC? Rather one a little east? :wink:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

JawsDad said:


> Before everyone buries Jeff. I have to say he's an up front guy. Not a basher. I think Jeff has had pretty much every bow line out there at one point or another.


No shoveling here:lol:...I realize he's one of the good guys and has quite a bit of experience with about every bow line out there....if I remember correctly he has already bought and sold a Guardian also.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

JawsDad said:


> Before everyone buries Jeff. I have to say he's an up front guy. Not a basher. I think Jeff has had pretty much every bow line out there at one point or another.


No burying intended. Just a friendly difference of opinion regarding price and performance. I too have owned just about every brand of bow around. For me, I can't say the expensive models were better and justified the extra cost.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I had a Bengal. I didn't sell it, I gave it to someone more deserving than me.

I liked the bow alot. It had about the smoothest draw of any bow I've pulled back in the last 15 years. Handshock and noise; I fixed mine with a set of limbsavers. Camo coming off...yeah, a little came off sneaking through the brush and rocks; just like it did off a $1,000 bow this year. 

Cheap strings. I purposely left mine on through the summer and hunting season to see if they'd last. They did.

Cam lean. Mine developed a little idler lean when as I cranked the poundage up. Twisted the yoke up and that was fixed.

Modular riser. Nobody would have even guessed it was modular and didn't concern me in the least. 


What is the Bengal? A bow worth more than $400. Its not a drenalin, x-force, or guardian with up to the minute technology. Its just a dang good hunting bow that anyone could get 90+% of the performance of the top dogs at 50% of the price.


----------



## novich69 (Dec 1, 2006)

My biggest complaint about Martin-they quit making the RazorX!


----------



## 350 FPS (Sep 3, 2006)

I doubt very seriously that the troll even had a Bengal. I know if people offered to tune my bow free id be all over it. If the issues still were there afterwards then you can say nagative things about a bow. Id love to have a Bengal but im a broke SOB.


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

Jeff Cannon said:


> No I did not buy a bow from him and he did not try to convince me to sell it. He just said that some cam lean with these were normal and there was nothing he could do to fix it.
> 
> I did contact someone at Martin about it before I sold it and since I was not the orginal owner they would not send me another cam, limb, or axle to try to see if that would fix it. I understand that because that is a risk you take when you don't buy a bow from a dealer.


Jeff: apparently you are brand new to archery  For your future reference.......there is no bow, I repeat, no bow on this planet that has a cable guard that does not exhibit some amount of cam lean either at brace or at full draw  I constantly read on here where guys say to twist the yoke and everything is wonderful :vom:. Maybe at brace but at full draw, that's a different story . The only type of bow that can have no lean at all is the cable guard-less shoot-thru made and invented by..........poor old Martin


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

GSLAM95 said:


> Joel - When are you guys going to get done taking all those pictures of models with my bow? I would really like to be shooting my Hatfield now so I can be profecient with it by the early bow season. Hint ...Hint...:wink:


Bow?????  What bow????? :tongue:


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

My biggest beef with Martin is...they give the models...things to wear! 

A guy shouldn't HAVE to use his imagination!


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

I kinda sound like a perv, don't I! :lol:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Kelsnore said:


> I kinda sound like a perv, don't I! :lol:


Nope, you sound like a normal guy who respects a thing of beauty when he sees it. :tongue:


----------



## d91 (Sep 17, 2007)

d91 said:


> I just bought one on Friday. I've shot it maybe 200 times. I love it. I can't believe that I only payed 399 for it. I chose it over the Pantera and a couple of Bowtech's one of which was on super-sale. The bow feels great. It is wonderfully quiet. Just a slight tingle on the fingertips when shooting. I anticipate that limbsavers will take it all away. I am thoroughly impressed with the bow and signed up on AT just to be able to say so!


Well, a few days later, my experience with the Bengal hasn't been as good. I am still impressed with the quality of the bow for the price but it just turned out to not be the bow for me. I shot and shot and shot. I can't say how many hours. Ultimately, I just couldn't get it to broadhead-tune satisfactorily for me. My dealer and another "expert" couldn't get it resolved for me- the best tuning position was well left of center. One of my helpers suggested a dynamic balance problem and adjusting the tiller to correct an apparently weak bottom limb did help somewhat. I didn't have time to send it in to Martin (I bought this bow to hunt with in SC's special archery season simply because my true love, my Martin Prowler, is presently en route to Martin for repair). I decided to return the Bengal. Again, not the fault of the bow... I just couldn't marry up to it. So now I am bowless, again.


I am trying to convince myself to buy a higher level bow as I truly enjoy shooting. The only Martin dealer in my area is Sportsman's Warehouse. The only Pro Series they stock is the Pantera. I'm not sold on it yet. It is really smooth and shoots nice but the grip is a little bulky for the bow length to my taste. The price is, like the bengal, incredible for the shot.


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

d91 said:


> Well, a few days later, my experience with the Bengal hasn't been as good. I am still impressed with the quality of the bow for the price but it just turned out to not be the bow for me. I shot and shot and shot. I can't say how many hours. Ultimately, I just couldn't get it to broadhead-tune satisfactorily for me. My dealer and another "expert" couldn't get it resolved for me- the best tuning position was well left of center. One of my helpers suggested a dynamic balance problem and adjusting the tiller to correct an apparently weak bottom limb did help somewhat. I didn't have time to send it in to Martin (I bought this bow to hunt with in SC's special archery season simply because my true love, my Martin Prowler, is presently en route to Martin for repair). I decided to return the Bengal. Again, not the fault of the bow... I just couldn't marry up to it. So now I am bowless, again.
> 
> 
> I am trying to convince myself to buy a higher level bow as I truly enjoy shooting. The only Martin dealer in my area is Sportsman's Warehouse. The only Pro Series they stock is the Pantera. I'm not sold on it yet. It is really smooth and shoots nice but the grip is a little bulky for the bow length to my taste. The price is, like the bengal, incredible for the shot.


What kind of broadhead were your shooting and how did the bow shoot with field points?


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Jeff Cannon said:


> I bet you would like to have my Drenalin so you could send that Slayer back!!!! LOL
> 
> Just kidding, I have nothing against the Slayer. They are a very nice top end bow.
> 
> How about you just make me a avatar if I win and you can keep that Slayer?


Olathe, KS isn't far from Oklahoma. I'll challenge you to out shoot me with your Drenalin and I'll shoot my '98 Bengel. As far as betting goes.......I think mug shots and targets will tell the story. :wink:
My Bengel is no longer my primary bow but still hangs in the stable ready and willing.:thumbs_up

This is just a friendly offer to a good guy..........nothing personal. I just don't agree that your accuracy with a bow is in direct proportion to the price you pay. Most bows will shoot better than 99% of the guys shooting them.


----------



## Omega (Jul 5, 2004)

:moviecorn This outta be good! :wink:


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

martin 4 life


----------



## Jeff Cannon (Feb 3, 2006)

RxBowhunter said:


> Olathe, KS isn't far from Oklahoma. I'll challenge you to out shoot me with your Drenalin and I'll shoot my '98 Bengel. As far as betting goes.......I think mug shots and targets will tell the story. :wink:
> My Bengel is no longer my primary bow but still hangs in the stable ready and willing.:thumbs_up
> 
> This is just a friendly offer to a good guy..........nothing personal. I just don't agree that your accuracy with a bow is in direct proportion to the price you pay. Most bows will shoot better than 99% of the guys shooting them.


Not sure where I said anything about price vs. accuracy as I've seen people shoot homemade long bows that can outshoot anyone but if you want to make the trip down this way I would be glad to whoop the snot out of you and your '98 POS.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Jeff Cannon said:


> I would be glad to whoop the snot out of you



*
FIGHT!!!!!!*





:darkbeer:


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Jeff Cannon said:


> Not sure where I said anything about price vs. accuracy as I've seen people shoot homemade long bows that can outshoot anyone but if you want to make the trip down this way I would be glad to whoop the snot out of you and your '98 POS.



I have some friends in the Tulsa area that I've been wanting to come down and shoot with. Where are you in the land of Red? We'll find a shoot 3-d or indoor and I'll bring my '98 Classic and wipe the boogers of your young little snoz. But you have to agree to pose for a mug shot and smile in your defeat.
:wink:


----------



## Jeff Cannon (Feb 3, 2006)

RxBowhunter said:


> I have some friends in the Tulsa area that I've been wanting to come down and shoot with. Where are you in the land of Red? We'll find a shoot 3-d or indoor and I'll bring my '98 Classic and wipe the boogers of your young little snoz. But you have to agree to pose for a mug shot and smile in your defeat.
> :wink:


Im only a little over an hour from Tulsa. I would definitely drive up there and give you a lesson or two.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Jeff Cannon said:


> Im only a little over an hour from Tulsa. I would definitely drive up there and give you a lesson or two.


Cool! The smack talk is flowing! I'll find a shoot and let you know where and when........that is if you are'nt skeeered of getting whooped by '98 Classic:wink:


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

I've started an APB for a shoot in the Tulsa area. :wink:


----------



## Jeff Cannon (Feb 3, 2006)

RxBowhunter said:


> Cool! The smack talk is flowing! I'll find a shoot and let you know where and when........that is if you are'nt skeeered of getting whooped by '98 Classic:wink:


You can bring the A7 w/ the scope if you want, I will just shoot my hunting rig.

I don't want you using any excuses afterwards like, "well its just a 1998 P.O.S, no wonder you beat me"

I would still like for you to find where I said anything about how price affects accuracy? I know for a fact that it has nothing to do with the bow and is 100% the shooter.


----------



## Jeff Cannon (Feb 3, 2006)

RxBowhunter said:


> I've started an APB for a shoot in the Tulsa area. :wink:


There has been some nice shoots the last 2 weekends. Not sure about the next couple weekends as Oklahoma's hunting season opens MONDAY!!

Going to shoot some foam as we speak so we will finish this later.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Jeff Cannon said:


> Dang you Martin guys are brutal. I have owned a Bengal and they are not that great by any means. Lots of vibration, very cheap strings, 2 piece riser, cheap rubber grip, poor dip job, and the one I owned had a ton of cam lean.
> 
> Its made to be a cheap hunting bow and that is exactly what it is. Cheaply made, cheaply sold so its not going to shoot like a $700 bow. From all the Martins I have shot I can't believe there are so many followers on this sight. They must pay out lots of money in sponserships!!


So a $700 bow shoots better than a lower end bow 'eh? I'm not trying to bust your chops here dude. I have owned and shot higher end bows and middle priced bows. It's the shooter not the bow. That's my only point. That's why I threw out this friendly challenge. I'll leave the Cardiac and Apex7 in the stable and bring the '98 Classic for your schooling. :wink:


----------



## Ganderson (Aug 24, 2006)

Jeff Cannon said:


> Dang you Martin guys are brutal. I have owned a Bengal and they are not that great by any means. Lots of vibration, very cheap strings, 2 piece riser, cheap rubber grip, poor dip job, and the one I owned had a ton of cam lean.
> 
> Its made to be a cheap hunting bow and that is exactly what it is. Cheaply made, cheaply sold so its not going to shoot like a $700 bow. From all the Martins I have shot I can't believe there are so many followers on this sight. They must pay out lots of money in sponserships!!



Well, since we are having a frank discussion about the Bengal...

As I posted earlier, I owned one for a year and hunted with it for one season so I have some experience and I will say that I agree with most of what Jeff is saying minus the vibration issue... mine was easily tamed with limbsavers and cat whiskers.

To summarize my experience:

*PROS*
Smooth Draw
OK speed (considering the smooth cam)
No press needed to relax string.
Quiet/shock-free once properly dampened.

*Design CONS*
Top-heavy modular (3 piece I think) riser. The bow was a bit heavy which isn’t so bad but the balance was so bad my wrist would be worn out after an hour of spot and stalk type hunting.
The factory strings aren’t great but that’s not uncommon.
Cheap rubber grip.
I didn’t care for the cable guard design at all.

*Quality Problems*
All of the plastic DL modules had sharp burrs from the factory that quickly destroyed my first cable. I reworked them myself to a smooth edge. Several modules did not fit into cam without sanding.
Poor quality factory dip job. Modular riser seams quite evident. Paint peeling up around threaded holes.
Limbs not centered in pockets by about .050” top, .030” bottom. Not sure what the factory tolerance is but this was noticeable and seemed excessive.
Major cam lean causing cable to rub excessively against module edge which wore out serving prematurely on several cables within a year. I didn’t notice this until a local pro-shop pointed it out to me so I took some measurements with a set of dial calipers and depth micrometer. The axle hole in the right branch was offset about .025” higher that the hole in the left branch causing the cam to lean to the left.

I sent the bow back to Martin with a letter detailing my issues and when I received it back all they did was change/reconfigure the spacers and install a new string set … yee haw. I decided to part ways with the Bengal and spend the bucks on a higher quality bow that I could have confidence in.

Enter my Bowtech Equalizer. In my opinion it is superior to the Bengal in design, fit, finish, weight, balance, speed and quality BUT… a lot more expensive. The Bengal is easier/smoother drawing and a little more forgiving as far as the valley goes… BUT, that’s about it.

Quality issues aside the Bengal is a nice bow for the money but you do get what you pay for IMO and for me the Bowtech is a better value.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Jeff Cannon said:


> Not sure where I said anything about price vs. accuracy as I've seen people shoot homemade long bows that can outshoot anyone but if you want to make the trip down this way I would be glad to whoop the snot out of you and your '98 POS.


Don't schedule this smack down shoot while I'm in California.. I want in on this!

I'll bring the S4's and show you guys exactly how poorly a high end bow can perform when put in the right hands.. :tongue:


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Ganderson said:


> Well, since we are having a frank discussion about the Bengal...
> 
> As I posted earlier, I owned one for a year and hunted with it for one season so I have some experience and I will say that I agree with most of what Jeff is saying minus the vibration issue... mine was easily tamed with limbsavers and cat whiskers.
> 
> ...


I have NO experience with the new Bengel. I don't doubt your experience as related above.......have no reason to. I paid $425 or 450 for my '98 Bengel nine years ago and have nothing but good things to say about it. 
I am just pointing out that more expensive bows do not translate to gauranteed accuracy. The fact that my old bow is a Bengel is coincidence. I just want to allow him a chance to "wipe the snot off me with my '98 POS".


----------



## Ganderson (Aug 24, 2006)

RxBowhunter said:


> I have NO experience with the new Bengel. I don't doubt your experience as related above.......have no reason to. I paid $425 or 450 for my '98 Bengel nine years ago and have nothing but good things to say about it.
> I am just pointing out that more expensive bows do not translate to gauranteed accuracy. The fact that my old bow is a Bengel is coincidence. I just want to allow him a chance to "wipe the snot off me with my '98 POS".


I agree... notice I didn't claim my Bowtech was more accurate. :wink:

Anyone who's going to outshoot me will do it regardless of how expensive my bow is compared to theirs. I think it's more about confidence in and practice with ones bow of choice.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Ganderson said:


> I agree... notice I didn't claim my Bowtech was more accurate. :wink:
> 
> Anyone who's going to outshoot me will do it regardless of how expensive my bow is compared to theirs. I think it's more about confidence in and practice with ones bow of choice.


It's a good thing you didn't claim your Bowtech was more accurate 'cuz Texas is just too far to drive LOL.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Since this thread is now clearly waaaaaaaayyyyyyy off topic I am going to close it and suggest you guys start another thread...this one is starting to get good...my money is on the 98 Bengal :darkbeer:


----------

